# International Packages



## acadet06 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I have been living in Bangkok for the last few months and would like to know what do expats use for getting their international mail faster and cheaper!

Does anyone know of cheap ways or services to get packages?

Please let me know! 

Blair


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Blair, sorry this doesn't answer your question but I just moved her myself and wondered how you even go about sending and receiving mail?


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Cheap and fast are sometimes mutually exclusive!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Shipping from the U.S. can be quite costly.
I've found the the USPS Priority Mail Box is the best for a myriad of smaller items.
You get to fill the box with 20 pounds of stuff. Costs around $100. Sounds expensive, but, isn't for 20 pounds. Usually takes 7-14 days.


----------

